# Detailed my S55 AMG Lang



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

On with the detail 

Meg's APC 1:4




























Mix of 50ml magifoam and 50ml maxi suds



















IronX Soap



















This did nothing so i tried Wolf's Deironizer










Again, no reaction, paint was clean.










Bilt Hamber soft with Dodo Born Slippy



















Nothing to show here either, came out clean.

Car was dried with Black Baron's Daddy :devil: (BBD) 8CP dual motor with hot, filtered air 










Readings and prep stage :





































Protect the battery










My small arsenal



















On with paint correction

80% of it was made with Scholl S17+ on LC orange followed by Scholl S40 on scholl back and in some cases (bonnet) 3M FCP was used.

Hood



























































































Bonnet





































http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn162/Bara1982
/S55%20Long%20-%20Detail/048rz.jpg


















































































Roof























































Polishing dust problems ? Naaaah :devil:










Right front wing





































Front left wing




























Pillar



















Driver's door



















50/50





































Left rear door










50/50 (Left of the halogen is a reflection, not a scratch  )










All in the details 










Rear wing



















2 very deep scratches on the right rear door



















Scholl P2000










15microns later i was left only with this, too deep to recover 










Right rear door
































































My favourite part, the fuel lid 




























Rear right wing



















Tail lights



















Scholl P2500 followed by Scholl S17+ and Scholl S40




























Pillar corected with S17+ on 3M yellow spot pad, picture was taken before refining with S40




























The interior which is 98% composed of leather and alcantara was only dusty and required a pass with Leatherique Pristine Clean. Everything else was wiped with 1Z ****pit




























Best phone ever made, imho 



















Proper garage queen 










Rubber treated with 1Z Gummi



















Tires received a coat of Migliore Bella Lustra, i felt it's more appropiate on this car to have a satin finish rather than a high gloss 










My favourite wax, melts even silver cars :devil:










After all the hard work it's time to have some fun, enjoy  :driver:



































































































































































Zymoooool :argie:



























































































Well, this is it, my longest detail so far. Hope you enjoyed it. Thank you for watching !


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great results, top transformation. Loving some of the photgraphy:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful detail and cracking pics!! 

I have to agree with you on the phone. I had one years ago as a business phone, epic battery life and coverage.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work...the results are amazing..


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful job, beautiful pictures, beautiful car.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up matey, lovely glossy finish


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great write up, pics are excellent & impressive results!!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work
Fantastic photos
What kind of polisher have you used mate?
I saw a Flex was it 3401?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

wow, cracking correction, i bet that 55 sounds like a real beast, and shifts like the clappers.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Top job:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

OH MY GOSH!!! 

Where do I start here? First of, absolutely beautiful car. Good to see someone using a PTG too!

Your photographs are amazing quality and clarity showing off the full correction and gloss/depth you've brought back. Love the afters too, silver car at night = awesome! 

Seriously, brilliant job throughout, should be very proud of that!!! :thumb:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

He is...trust me on that


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet. Love the last photos in that light.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work there mate, looks mint.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Really like the big mercs, great correction work and fantastic results.
Simon


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

stefstef said:


> Great work
> Fantastic photos
> What kind of polisher have you used mate?
> I saw a Flex was it 3401?


Thank you !

The model is 14-2 150. It's an amazing machine and i would highly recommend it to anyone. This is my second correction with it and i just love it, now i use my PC only for glazez and such.

Here is the first time i used it, on my wife's black merc. It had some serious defects and ceramic clear coat but i managed to make it pristine again using this machine :argie:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=210880


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> wow, cracking correction, i bet that 55 sounds like a real beast, and shifts like the clappers.


If you like the deep growl of V8, yes, the sound it's at it's best, you can never get bored of it 

I'm not the type that films when driving but i made a short movie about a rain repellent product that i am testing on my SL, you can sample the sound there, not that the iphone's microphone does it justice


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

martyp said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!
> 
> Where do I start here? First of, absolutely beautiful car. Good to see someone using a PTG too!
> 
> ...


Thank you !

PTG is very useful, even when the car is bought brand new it still has some low spots that one should be aware of. It helped me a lot when i had to remove the deep scratch from the rear right door :thumb:

Ah, i forgot to mention, if some are wondering, the photos are not altered in any way, straight from the camera and resized


----------



## Emporio (Jun 8, 2011)

Foarte bun a treaba. Imi place mult rezultatul. Tine-o tot asa!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

great work and car!!!


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Superb pictures and end results.
Also, the best phone I have ever had too


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words, it means a lot ! :argie:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Standing ovation for you my friend. Superb detail on a beautiful car. Magnificent paint correction topped with a great wax.


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

very nice work indeed, loving the photography.


----------



## Hugi (May 11, 2011)

Great Car with a great engine!

like your work and photography

Well done!


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

With that low number of kilometers and in lookin like that, it is better than 99% of dealer cars in the showrooms. Great effort and huge amount of work, trust me I know what i'm saying.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Excellent detail fella, great write ; class :thumb:


----------



## veki (Jun 20, 2011)

very, very nice job, car and photography :thumb:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I am very impressed with this! Really really well done! 

I can just hope i can work this well one day!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That it is a properly nice car.


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Felicitari si aici @Baracuda! Inca odata sa fii mandru cu asemenea bijuterii de masini si lucrari.:thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

lovely car.
great results too :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful car! Lovely photos too!

Could you tell me the model of the Nokia phone please as Dad needs to get one for his S600L. We really want to use it for longer trips. 

Thanks


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very, very nice work indeed! Nice pictures too!


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

alexf said:


> Beautiful car! Lovely photos too!
> 
> Could you tell me the model of the Nokia phone please as Dad needs to get one for his S600L. We really want to use it for longer trips.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you :thumb:

The phone is Nokia 6310i.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Great work, silver does look good when done right.


----------

